# A real vintage British road bike



## militarymonark (Feb 12, 2015)

Picked up this vintage Percy Stallard (PT Stallard) road bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very Good condition - congratulations on the great find.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 13, 2015)

Love that Brooks saddle! Great lugs and fork ends. I wonder if the badges were decals that flaked off.or were metal tags.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 18, 2015)

badge is a decal, I found one company that makes them but it's like pulling teeth to get them to give me a price and a picture. The brooks saddle I think makes the bike. The saddle that the bike shop had on it was new and they just so happened to have another brooks saddle sitting close by and I offered to trade up and they were all about it. It was a def a fair deal between the bike shop and I. They were happy and I was too. I ordered new bar tape, and white walls for it. I'll prob put some new cables on it as well. I'll have to shoot a video of the way the front derailleur works cause it's different.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cool.  Dig british lightweights.  Nice job!


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice! Classic British touring machine. Reminds me of this vintage promo film. It may have been posted before.

[video=youtube_share;QPkT0paGEnQ]http://youtu.be/QPkT0paGEnQ?list=FLwm-hr31totaDQTLUBImEkg[/video]


----------



## Greg M (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm getting the feeling that you're going to need twice the shipping capacity when you transfer back to the states than when you left.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL, yeah I might need to work on some weight. Although the way it works is if someone else on the boat is under I can use the weight they didn't use. So I might not be over if you look at it that way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice find Patrick. About what year is the bike? What are the specific components--brakes, crank, rims, drivetrain? V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2015)

I have started to tear it down. The components are of French origin, Simplex shifters, front mech, rear mech. Brakes are weinmann, but thinking about upgrading to campy if I can find center pull. Crank is a Williams which, I've never heard of before. I have to look at the rims and cassette. I forgot what they said on them. I do know the rims are British.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2015)

as far as a year, I haven't pinned it down exactly but I am thinking 55-60


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2015)

I did find that is has Campy rear dropouts which I thought was neat


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2015)

I did find a serial number chart, Maybe you guys can help me. The serial number is CH66009. I do know the model is a Cotswold but the year could be 56, 59, 60, or 66 possibly. Take a look at this link http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/stallard.html


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 26, 2015)

I found this link to date the rear derailleur I have so it's possibly my bike is a 1960 frame with 1961 components on it. https://www.flickr.com/photos/stronglight/4095166172/?rb=1


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 26, 2015)

more links 
http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Simplex_Juy_Export_61_derailleur.html
http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/classic-derailleurs-part-ii-competition.html


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2015)

I've gone through everything and put on new tires and tubes, cables, fenders, and polished as much as I could. Took some scratches out of the brake levers. It rides beautifully. More pictures to come.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah the picture is blurry, I should have looked before leaving.


----------



## Madness7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Love it. Great looking bike and glad it rides well.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 7, 2015)




----------

